# Excel - how to make a cell truly blank?



## holly00 (Jul 27, 2007)

How can I use a formula to make a cell truly blank?

The only way I know is to use =IF(ISBLANK(A2),"",A2)
but although if A2 is blank, the new cell appears blank, Excel treats these cells as if they contain text.
When you sort cells containing formulas that return empty double quotation marks, they are placed above blank cells.

Is there any way to create truly blank cells with a formula or function so they are sorted as blank cells at the bottom in both ascending and descending order? 
Thanks,


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Holly, check out my response in the other thread you started:
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/601257-using-linking-master-data-sheet.html


----------

